# Juwel internal filter media



## Sacha (14 Apr 2014)

My tank is a Juwel Rio 125. I have a 1400 lph external filter inside which I have one coarse blue sponge, a layer of Sera Siporax, and a piece of white filter floss. As well as this, I also still use the Juwel internal Bioflow filter. I upgraded the pump from the stock 600 lph to a more powerful 1000 lph pump for added circulation. 

My question is about the best media to have in the internal filter. Up until yesterday, I had this setup, from top to bottom: 

Poly pad 
Blue coarse 
Green (does same job as blue coarse) 
Cirax 

Cirax
Blue coarse
Blue fine 
Blue fine 

Now yesterday I thought that the flow was a little weaker than I would have liked, so I cleaned the filter, and I also removed one of the layers of Cirax, and put an extra poly pad in. So now I have it like this: 

Poly pad 
Poly pad
Blue coarse 
Green

Cirax
Blue coarse 
Blue fine 
Blue fine 

I have carefully prised open the container that holds the Cirax ceramic media. I was thinking of putting the ceramic media into the external filter along with the Siporax. By the look of it, it seems very similar to the Siporax? Just a good, porous media? 

My question is really about which is a better media to have in the Juwel internal: Cirax or sponges. I want to have mostly mechanical filtration in there, but I want enough biological filtration to sustain the fish in case the external fails. I also want to maximise flow. 

So, to cut a long story short- what is the best way to optimise the Juwel internal Bioflow filter for a high tech planted tank? 

And please, no responses saying "rip it out"- I have considered that, but I came to the conclusion that it is actually a very good internal, and I want to keep it and run it alongside the external.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Claire (14 Apr 2014)

I have no experience of the juwel filters, but all my externals have from where the water enters thick, mid then fine sponge - for mechanical filtration, then the rest is made up of alfagrog for chemical filtration with a bag of purigen on the top for crystal clear water. Works well as the sponges catch any poo/leaves/etc and as they break down, they pass into the smaller sponges until they are just ammonia and nitrites, which then go into the alfagrog which has the bacteria to turn it into nitrate. Purigen clears the water and then we're done. I find I rarely have to clean the filters with this arrangement compared to the arrangements that you are given when you buy a filter as any blockages work through to nothing rather than getting lodged and building up. And if it does need cleaned, it's as simple as taking the bottom layer with sponges out and rinsing them. The alfagrog never gets dirty as there's no crud going into it as the sponges filter it out.


----------



## Vazkez (14 Apr 2014)

Hi Sacha,

as you know we have same set up with one different and that's I have the stock pump. Anyway I think you have too much media there. Did not think you actually can put so much there lol

What I have...

Filter floss ( bought it big sheet on eBay for few £, probably hold over year just need to cut it myself )
Fine sponge ( I think it's used to be blue)
Basket with bio media (Cirax)


Fine sponge


Vaz


----------



## Sacha (14 Apr 2014)

Thanks a lot for the replies.

OK Vaz so you think I should remove some of my media. But which ones?  

Which is more effective, sponge or Cirax?


----------



## Edvet (14 Apr 2014)

If you have some old filterfoam, cut that in cubes and throw it in, just to see how it works with just little media. I'll guess you'll love it.


----------



## Vazkez (14 Apr 2014)

Well you said that you want it mainly for mechanical filtration so sponge gonna be better for that job.[DOUBLEPOST=1397483388][/DOUBLEPOST]Btw the green sponge comes with little tablet inside which removes NO3 from water and you do not want that so I will remove that one.


----------



## Sacha (14 Apr 2014)

Thanks Vaz. 

Is it worth putting the Cirax media into the external, along with the Siporax that's there already? 

Green sponge is 2 years old so not chemically active any more!


----------



## Vazkez (14 Apr 2014)

Hmmmm I tried it in the external but then I moved it back as I decided to keep the internal as well.
However I think is better then just throw it to bin


----------

